# JMRI panel pro



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Do any of y'all use JMRI panel pro?


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

I use the decoder pro with no big problems. I went through the layout pro tutorial fairly well and the panel pro setup with a little more difficulty. My real trouble was with next section, the logix section of panel pro. That was no good. I didn't get past the 2nd paragraph. This is where the actual function control begins with turnouts and signals. I gave up for the time being since I wanted to start some basic scenery.


----------

